# Triple Mounting bar?



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey getting started rigging out my yak and was wondering if anyone knew where I could get a Triple Mounting bar anywhere locally. I can find them online but wanted to see if I can find them locally to get around the shipping. Got a rod holder from Dicks but no mounting bar. Tried REI as well and no luck.


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

alos any tips on installing the rod holder ? Do I just drill straight through? Do i need to use some sealant or caulking?


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Use marine goop or silicone for sealing something that is screwed down like flush mount rod holders or the base for a scottys


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i had one on my red fish (scotty triple rod holder) and got an extra scotty mount when i bought my tarpon, worked really well. i use 100% silicone sealant on ss bolts with ss washers on the inside with nylock nuts. haven't seen any in local shops, try KFS.com they are pretty good to deal with.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

*bass pro*

Bass pro has them on their website so I'm sure they have them in the stores.


----------



## Hataryoneh (Jan 7, 2009)

*Scotty Triple*

Got mine at Appomattox River Company's Richmond store.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

captiandick.net......I think thats the web address google it, he's a yak rigging genious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

just installed an eagle flush mount rod holder. Hope it works well
I need to get some sealant and then it will be complete


----------

